

How startups can learn more while building less - jazer
http://www.designstaff.org/articles/how-startups-can-learn-more-while-building-less-2012-11-20.html

======
kowitz
I wrote this to share some methods that I've found to be helpful for the
startups that I work with.

What do you think? I'd love to know where others have found value in "launch
hand learn" vs. other quicker methods.

~~~
blider
Thanks for writing and publishing this article, Kowitz.

News and knowledge of these methods should be spread far and wide. If you
aren't using at least a few of these on your online business, you should start
incorporating them into your practices today.

